# Bull, heifer twins



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

The heifer that I am have been feeding is a twin to a bull calf. From what I understand a heifer twin is 90% likely to be infertile. I guess she might be a good one to raise to butcher next year. To bad she is nice little heifer.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Freemartins generally are sterile. I've heard people raise them as if they were a breeding heifer and have them be good, but I'm not gonna take that chance. Too many dollars invested raising heifers.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's probably closer to 100% then 90 that she is infertile.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

swmnhay said:


> It's probably closer to 100% then 90 that she is infertile.


Yep, we milked for many years and averaged probably 3 or 4 freemartins per year. Only ever had one show normal estrus and breed but something went wrong in the gestation and she aborted. They do make really good butcher beef, the messed up hormones makes really tender beef.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Have the vet check her save you a lot of dollars in the long run.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Yep, we milked for many years and averaged probably 3 or 4 freemartins per year. Only ever had one show normal estrus and breed but something went wrong in the gestation and she aborted. They do make really good butcher beef, the messed up hormones makes really tender beef.


I used to buy free martins at the dairy hfr auctions.They do make for a more tender beef then a steer.I sold alot for butcher beef.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

swmnhay said:


> It's probably closer to 100% then 90 that she is infertile.


For me its been 100% infertile. But for a friend of mine its 100% fertile. Dont know what she does but always had a twin bull heifer get breed. Although I think she only tried about twice.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Just to clarify, ALL freemartins are sterile because that is part of what defines a martin heifer. A fertile heifer born with a bull is just a "twin".


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

In all the heifer bull sets of twins I have had I have only had one fertile heifer. At birth she was much larger than the bull mate whom I barely saved. She bore at least thre calves for me.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

After a lil research to confirm, I bought twin heifers as part of a group. They say if both girls its ok. In my case they are definitely right. Had first calf from last years new bull yesterday. Her twin is not far behind. More on the way. Mama is black hereford. Papa black angus: third pic is another black hereford from the same farm. I had him breed her to his new bull. Nice lil bull calf got to avoid a banding...If he is like his papa, he is gonna have a good life...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Moose your grass looks just as funny over in MN as it does here. White!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

It will get ankther fresh coat tomorrow.


----------

